# Boy Scout "Icebreakers" at Portage, Mosquito



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

"Icebreaker" bass tournaments at Portage and Mosquito
Fish 1 or Both!
Sat April 2 at Portage Lakes State Park 7:30am-3pm
Sat April 9 at Mosquito Lake State Park 7:30am-3pm

Entry is $80 pre-registered, $85 at ramp
pre-registration deadlines are March 28th for Portage, April 4th for Mosquito
paying 7 places and Big Bass, based on 60 teams ($1000. for 1st, etc)

Details and entry forms available at: www.troop127.us
>note: go to documents then to fishing derby
or call John Boychi at 330-825-3336 in evenings

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

We have extended the postmark deadline by 1 day for Portage to March 29th. There may have been some confusion by my earlier post. Thanks!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

you can still show up day of, pay and fish - but by doing that you pay the $5 late fee.........correct??


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

absolutely! I know alot of folks wait to see the weather this early in the season. Long range don't look too bad. walk ons always welcome.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Its hard to think about fishin when you're lookin at 4" of fresh snow...lol!  Harsh reminder that winter has not left yet! Despite all the weather looks decent for sat. Cloudy and mid 40's. Get your batteries charged and come out to support these great kids! See ya there!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im starting to put my clothing on now so im dressed for it by saturday,and i hope more boat come i dont want fish alone,ha.ha,will be ready to fish or freeze, only for the real ohio fishermen, right louie,them others stay at home,bakeing cookies,just funning with ya,will see ya at the ramp,and im sure there will be a few pig;s come in,and i hope one of them is ares,good luck to all,


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I think we're gonna give it a whirl.........just need to go dig out all of my hunting clothes out of the basement. 

BTW - don't know what weather report you looked at, but the one I see says a 'high' of 39 and 80% chance of RAIN.............YUCK!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

skarfer you fishing with your dad im going out with j,snider,i know you know both of us this is the 1st time i fish with him,im alwise with chris or big buck.but they have to work now im wishing i did to.this weather just wount give up,its going tobe heavey west wind and 50,percent cold rain,so that means 100,percent in my book,its going tobe a long day,


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

no - my dad isn't fishing with me he's got plans already - and even if he didn't have plans, it's too cold for him. HA!

I'm fishing with a buddy of mine..........

Good luck to you - but not real good luck........just like 2nd place luck. HAHA!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ok i will settel for you takeing 2nd,ha,ha, and thats better than 20th,and if we get the wind there calling for look out will be yelling four,all day, good luck to ya and will see ya there,


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Ya it looks bad! We got hot coffee and a go for it spirit! Reelady will be the weighmaster so a few laughs will be had! She's a hoot! Lookin forward to meetin ya'll! See ya bright and early for the "ironman" of Portage events.
Disclaimer: This event is not for sissies!


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

We were out there on Wed when that snow storm hit it was no picnic... Were still gonna brave the weather tomorrow so good luck, and be safe...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

weather was not to bad till later got windy and cooler we got two fish 1 short 1went 4.19,just out of the money bite was tought,how did ya do scafer.37 teams 11 teams with fish she holding out on us,


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

We (I) caught 1 for 2.73 lbs. I think we came in 10th out of the 10 boats that actually caught fish..........out of 35 total boats. At least I caught one.......haha!

My motor took a crap on me - no water pressure........so we had to use the trolling motor to get back in. We ended early - about 1pm and sat around and waited for the weigh in. 

I told my partner - "Hey - we're in FIRST place!" .........haha..........that lasted until the other boats started showing up.


BTW - it was nice meeting you, Louie......and Marcia too!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> BTW - it was nice meeting you, Louie......and Marcia too!


Backatcha!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

what do ya think happen your water pump go out or pluged with dirt and cold water,mine did that once at the beach in weigh,in sucked dirt up i flushed it from the top hole with hose and it cleared out ,it was tought fishing for most i know my back was hurting and my legs were tired 1st full day puts a hurting on us old men,hope its nothing big,,nice job on getting bit,you going to next one,


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

If I can fix my livewells by then I will be there. It is doubtful though


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

anyone with results from today?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont know what wone i got 1 dam bass it was a 1.50 and 1 walleye so will see if someone has the turn out on what wone


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Me and my Partner got the win with a little over 11bs 

Mark


----------

